# One way of cutting response times...



## Martyn (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f-DYbTNxBg&feature=related


----------



## sway1 (Jan 26, 2011)

:beerchug:Nice


----------



## catatonic (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HdiMSQRr1M

But yea, a jet engine would work a bit better B)


----------

